# Yoshihiro Togashi passes away...



## Calzaghe (Apr 1, 2006)

Mangaka of Hunter x Hunter and Yu Yu Hakusho, Yoshihiro Togashi passed away last night after fighting long standing illness.
Very sad news :'(

this


----------



## Freija (Apr 1, 2006)

you think im stupid enough to belive that ?

hmmm lets see, what day is it today.... oh yeah, first april... that's a lame joke man >,>


----------



## Bisuke (Apr 1, 2006)

baka!!

you idiot!!  you made me worried and depressed back there!! 

*sighs*  I'm the idiot for believing that crap.  I'm happy Togashi's still breathing.


----------



## Zaru (Apr 1, 2006)

Killing people on the April 1st is rarely nice D:


----------



## Crowe (Apr 1, 2006)

Bisuke said:
			
		

> baka!!
> 
> you idiot!!  you made me worried and depressed back there!!
> 
> *sighs*  I'm the idiot for believing that crap.  I'm happy Togashi's still breathing.


123123123 1


----------



## pakku (Apr 1, 2006)

As always, April 1st is a sad, sad day on in the internet...

Edit: Sad as in pathetic, by the way.


----------



## Danchou (Apr 1, 2006)

Even though I know it's the 1st of april, this news would ruin my day if it were true. Dash you.


----------



## Tiesto422 (Apr 1, 2006)

die in a fire


----------



## Nekko-Sama (Apr 1, 2006)

This ranks up there with fake pregnancies and the jerry springer show...


----------



## Freija (Apr 1, 2006)

you actually belived it >,>; well i can't say anything, i got fooled 3 times this morning before i understood what date it was -_-''


----------



## earthshine (Apr 1, 2006)

scrubs thread starter with a cheese grater and tosses into tub of vinager)

lame as hell, also obvious


----------



## kataimiko (Apr 1, 2006)

lol, poor kid started off his NF carreer with such a lame post.


Now he is going to end up with a gazillion neg reps.


----------



## Freija (Apr 1, 2006)

ill give him a pos rep for trying to be funny, that should save him, alittle i hope >,> he's already down to red >,>


edit: woah, he went from 1 red square to "has a spectacular aura" i didn't think i had that much rep power -_-''


----------



## ydraliskos (Apr 1, 2006)

No newbie will get a red rep as long as I'm around  Not when there are total idiots with ascendant around.


----------



## YamazakiSusumu (Apr 1, 2006)

I fell for it. I know that the HunterXHunter mangaka has been very sick recently and has been on hiatus several times and is currently. This was actually believable... I would've been waaaay more upset if it was Hoshino Katsura (D. Gray-man mangaka) who died of _her_ illness instead because I actually follow that manga.


----------



## pakku (Apr 1, 2006)

With those two and now Oda, somebody's gotta be offing the better Jump mangaka with germ warfare to eliminate the competition. I'm looking at you, Konomi.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Well, that, or Togashi spread his AIDS to Oda and Katsura in a freaky mangaka three-way.


----------



## KuwabaraTheMan (Apr 2, 2006)

Death ain't cool.

Joking on 4/1 is fine, but joking about death? That's the line.


----------



## ydraliskos (Apr 2, 2006)

Hinata's Fan said:
			
		

> Death ain't cool.
> 
> Joking on 4/1 is fine, but joking about death? That's the line.



There is no line actually, only what you can't handle ^_^ 

Seriously, I was thinking about this when some fansubbing group aprils fools released 5 subbed episodes of a series, and I was thinking that went over the line too...

But I don't think aprils fools was meant as cute and funny day to make little jokes, but more for real pranks, you know, the ones that are intended to make you mad.

And way to destroy that poor guy's rep, I'm sure that one post deserved going into 5 reds more than the total stupidity of the people in telegrams.


----------



## Last of the Uchihas (Apr 2, 2006)

Death joke shouldn't be used on april fool


----------



## Black Swan (Apr 3, 2006)

Now that april fools is over the title of the thread should be changed, I read the title of the thread just now and it really scared me and saddened me.


----------



## Dragonzair (Apr 3, 2006)

Why is this still here D=

This freaked the fuck out of me. XD

Still, I fell for it. XD


----------



## Toffeeman (Apr 3, 2006)

How tasteless..


----------

